# Sticky  Please Read Before Posting in This Forum



## Cookiegal

As per the title, the purpose of this forum is for posting about problems downloading, installing or using various software programs. However, the reason it's called "All *Other* Software" is because it pertains to third party software, which doesn't include the various operating systems (i.e. Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8.1, Windows 10 or any of the earlier versions of Windows) as there are specific forums designated for those. Therefore, any problems concerning an operating system should be posted in the appropriate forum for that particular system and not here in the All Other Software forum.

Also, please note that questions regarding VBA (Visual Basic for Applications) belong in the Business Applications forum as they are used with Microsoft Office programs.

Issues relating to security software such as your anti-virus program or firewall can be posted here but should be posted in the General Security forum where they may get more specialized attention.


----------

